# 2006 Madone SSL



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Just wanted to report that a local bike shop has 4 or 5 2006 Madone SSLs in stock. OCLV 55 frame, OCLV 110 fork, full Dura Ace, and Bont XXX Lite comps. MSRP - $5999

They where a black fade to charcoal(?) color. 

Super sweet looking. 

Like I said, just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

can you post some pics???


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Found this crappy picture online. The one I saw had more of a visible fade on the top tube, and all black wheels.

I will try to go by and shoot some pics of the bike. My plan is to go over today, but can't promise.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

*woooooooowwww*

that is soooooooooooo niceeeeeeee....... more pics...........


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Took with cell phone - so not that good. Forgot my card reader at work, so will look at them tomorrow in hi-res fromthe transflash card. If better, I will post. This one is a 56cm.


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

sweet it comes with alloy cage pedals


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

and that flipped up stem looks great too!


----------

